# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Jimmy, animatronic robot

## Airicist

youtube.com/RealRobotJimmy

----------


## Airicist

Robot Jimmy Plays Yamaha Keyboard

Published on Aug 1, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Robot Jimmy closes the door

Published on Aug 24, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Animatronic Robot Dance

Published on Aug 28, 2012

----------


## Airicist

robot jimmy pt 2

Published on Aug 16, 2013

----------


## Airicist

x3 Robot Dances

Published on Jul 5, 2015

----------

